# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1С Бухгалтерия Базовая для 1

## MikhailSpb

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста, есть ли у кого обновление Базовой для 1?
нужна следующая конфигурация: AccountingOneBase_3_0_116_32_updsetup.zip

----------


## Online_Z

> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста, есть ли у кого обновление Базовой для 1?
> нужна следующая конфигурация: AccountingOneBase_3_0_116_32_updsetup.zip


Для лицензионных программ обновления конфигурации предоставляются бесплатно, а использовать ломанную базовую для 1 - это какое-то садо-мазо.
Бывает, что дистрибутив нужен для выгрузки из облачной 1С:БизнесСтарт, но в этом случае обновления не нужны.

----------


## MikhailSpb

> Для лицензионных программ обновления конфигурации предоставляются бесплатно, а использовать ломанную базовую для 1 - это какое-то садо-мазо.
> Бывает, что дистрибутив нужен для выгрузки из облачной 1С:БизнесСтарт, но в этом случае обновления не нужны.


Мне как раз она нужна для конвертации базы из облачной 1С БизнесСтарт в обычную Базовую, сейчас база из БизнесСтарта у меня выгружена из конфигурации 3_0_116_32, соответственно, чтобы я ее мог загрузить в Базовую для 1 локальную версию мне нужна именно эта конфигурация

----------


## Online_Z

> Мне как раз она нужна для конвертации базы из облачной 1С БизнесСтарт в обычную Базовую, сейчас база из БизнесСтарта у меня выгружена из конфигурации 3_0_116_32, соответственно, чтобы я ее мог загрузить в Базовую для 1 локальную версию мне нужна именно эта конфигурация


попробуй спросить в ПОПРОШАЙКА

----------


## MikhailSpb

> попробуй спросить в ПОПРОШАЙКА


да уже и на другом форуме попросил, видимо очень редкая, пока тишина

----------


## alexandr_ll

> да уже и на другом форуме попросил, видимо очень редкая, пока тишина


А что, у вас нет ключа к ней? Если вы работаете без лицензии, то лучше перейти на просто базовую. По ней всегда обновления есть.

----------


## MikhailSpb

> А что, у вас нет ключа к ней? Если вы работаете без лицензии, то лучше перейти на просто базовую. По ней всегда обновления есть.


Я перехожу на Базовую, но для того чтобы перенести базу с облачного БизнесСтарта мне нужна конфигурация которая написана выше для Базовой для 1

----------


## GTA33

> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста, есть ли у кого обновление Базовой для 1?
> нужна следующая конфигурация: AccountingOneBase_3_0_116_32_updsetup.zip


https://wdfiles.ru/f371f8
есть такая версия

----------


## MikhailSpb

> https://wdfiles.ru/f371f8
> есть такая версия


Спасибо большое! Обновился, буду пробовать перекидывать базу

----------

